# laws regarding the quartering of a big game animal?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Was about to head up elk hunting and realized that I didn't know the laws regarding quartering a big game animal. I looked and looked through the big game field proc and couldn't find anything. Does anyone know what the laws are as far as quartering an elk? What can I leave up on the mountain and what do I have to bring down? Also do I have to leave the testicles attached? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Evidence of sex/gender must remain on the hind quarter. Testicles or Milk bags...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1

And your tag portion remains with the largest piece of meat, a hind in this case.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are in a spike only hunt then you need to bring out the antlers along with proof of sex naturally attached to a piece of the meat. As for the meat I believe that the only pieces that you can leave on the mountain is the rib meat, but I am not sure of that in Utah. I have read it somewhere perhaps in another states book.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish our laws were as clear as Alaska's regarding ALOT of things, from how fish are measured to meat recovery (it has diagrams clearly showing what you have to take). I also wish we had the "meat must be packed out first" law. Had a neighbor just kill a big bull on a LE... they made sure to get the antlers out but the meat spoiled while farting around packing antlers. He's all proud and showing it off to us, all he showed to me is he should get a wanton destruction of wildlife charge... idiot!


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think as long as you took out both hind quarters, both front shoulders and the outside rib (leave between the ribs) and neck meat, most game departments wouldn't say a whole lot on waste.

NM this year changed their rule from all edible portions to being able to leave the rib cage in the field.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

The law requires you to remove front quarters, rear quarters, backstraps, and tenderloins. And as has been said, you must leave proof of sex, and tag the largest portion of the meat. 

Note: You MUST take everything listed above, no matter the shape of the meat. I once shot an antelope and absolutely mangled one of the front quarters. The F&G checked me, and this is how I learned my lesson. Fortunately he was cool, and I wasn't far from the kill site, but he did make me go back and retrieve the front shoulder that was mangled while he waited. 

His comment was: "It's not your call on whether or not the meat is destroyed, it's mine." After retrieving the other front quarter, the officer agreed with me and let me toss that shoulder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

The law requires you to remove front quarters, rear quarters, backstraps, and tenderloins. And as has been said, you must leave proof of sex, and tag the largest portion of the meat. 

Note: You MUST take everything listed above, no matter the shape of the meat. I once shot an antelope and absolutely mangled one of the front quarters. The F&G checked me, and this is how I learned my lesson. Fortunately he was cool, and I wasn't far from the kill site, but he did make me go back and retrieve the front shoulder that was mangled while he waited. 

His comment was: "It's not your call on whether or not the meat is destroyed, it's mine." After retrieving the other front quarter, the officer agreed with me and let me toss that shoulder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stucco_Pimp (Mar 13, 2008)

So can you bone out the animal and leave something for sex ID attached to one chunk of the hind quarter? Boning them out is the best way to get them off the mountain quick and cool.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Stucco_Pimp said:


> So can you bone out the animal and leave something for sex ID attached to one chunk of the hind quarter? Boning them out is the best way to get them off the mountain quick and cool.


That's what we do.

If it's a cow, make sure that a tit is attached to a large portion of the hind.

If it is a spike elk, take the head. that would give you evidence of sex attached to the largest portion.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually if it is a spike elk you need to take the antlers and sex organ unless the head is attached to a very large portion of the meat.


----------

